# Fishing out of Croaker Landing On the York?



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Don't think I've seen anyone post about this area. The years of the Big Croaker (which seems to run about every seven years), a bud and myself would put in here and head to "Clay Banks", catching bigger Croaker than than being caught anywhere else (some over 5lbs). From earlier reports, it appears to be a good year. Just wondering if anyone fishes this area from there, or heading up from Gloucester, and if it's still the "Hot Spot" it used to be?


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

i dont know but when ya gon be ready to go thinkn bout wendsday ?


----------

